# Graduation Party Butt and Chuck Smoke



## Co4ch D4ve (May 20, 2019)

Getting ready for my son’s high school grad party. Smoked 4 butts and 5 chucks yesterday.  My own BBQ rub on the butts and salt and pepper on the chucks. Vacuum sealed and into the freezer. I’ll reheat using the sous vide for the party next weekend.  Hope I have a enough to feed everyone who stops by for the party.  I have no idea how many but most people go from one party to another so they may already be full already when they get to our house. 

Here they are headed into the smoker.







And here they are 9 hours later ready to come off.






And the chucks before and after the shred. 











And the butts before and after the pull. 











Thanks for looking,
Dave


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 20, 2019)

Congrats on your son's graduation.  That's some good looking meat you got for the guest that show up.


----------



## Winterrider (May 20, 2019)

Where's the invite?  I'll toss the graduate a little coin...
Looks very good coach.


----------



## noboundaries (May 20, 2019)

Fantastic looking vittles to serve everyone! Well done!


----------



## hardcookin (May 20, 2019)

It all looks fantasic! Congrats to your son.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2019)

If word slips out that your serving smoked food - your house will probably be the first house visited. 

Nice job, it all looks fantastic.

point for sure
Chris


----------

